# My collection of handwritten music manuscripts, dating from early 20th/18th century.



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Welcome - I have been hesitant to do this so far, as I only have a terrible outdated iPod to take photo's on, there blurry and hard to read, but this is something I have wanted to do and share. It is my passion not only to compose but to also study and borrow techniques and styles from others.

The earliest manuscript I have is from 1949, and the oldest being over 300 years old, and which I won't share here because I already did in another post, if you haven't seen it yet:

http://www.talkclassical.com/45135-18th-century-manuscript-jean.html?highlight=jean+baptiste

Again sorry for the quality of the incoming images, but it's the best I can do at the moment. Hope you all enjoy seeing these relics of the past as much as I do.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Manuscript No.1, a very short 2 page piece for solo Piano, signed on the front page by "Mary Glenn", no doubt a woman and as the piece is so simple, she was probally quite poor and not as well educated regarding music theory, nor a serious composer. (No offense to woman at all, hope no one sees it that way.)


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Manuscript No.2, no name or date, but obviously from the Victorian era, some short music for Voice and Piano.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Manuscript No.3, titled "A Little Brown Owl" composed by Wilfred Sanderson with words by Ada Leonara Harris, for Voice and Piano again, just a nice but simple little tune.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Manuscript No.4, what seems to be a Mass for solo Voice, of just the vocal parts of a larger work - it contains the traditonal movements of a Mass such as Kyrie, Gloria, Sanctus.. as well as non conventinal ones such as Stabat Mater & Salut Imperial. A very nice work in what seems to have the origins or influence of the french style.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Manuscript No.5, another piece for Piano and "Chant". It says on the title the composer & who it is dedicated to - marked "homage respectus", although the writing is very elaborate and it is difficult to understand, sorry about that.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Manuscript No.5 Part 2, last 2 pages:


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Manuscript No.6, a collection of tunes for Piano and Voice from a number of composers, as well as religious music and hymns for solo Piano, quite a large collection of many pages.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Manuscript No.6 Part 2, next 5 pages:


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Manuscript No.6, Part 3, last 3 pages:


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Interesting manuscripts, do you have a list of what scores do you have? if you don't want to post here, would you be able to send me by private message with this if possible?
All the best
Artur Cimirro


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Manuscript No.7, a large book with only a few pages filled with some tunes for Piano and Voice, with 1 unfinished with the majority of the book empty staves.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Manuscript.7, part 2, last 4 pages:


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Manuscript No.8, dated 1949 and is addressed to the "Royal Military School of Music". Contains a collection of tunes on a single stave, with alot of music excerises such as instrument names, transposing, clefs and ect.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Manuscript No.8, part 2, next 5 pages:


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Manuscript No.8, part 3, next 5 pages:


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Manuscript No.8, part 4, last 3 pages:


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

cimirro said:


> Interesting manuscripts, do you have a list of what scores do you have? if you don't want to post here, would you be able to send me by private message with this if possible?
> All the best
> Artur Cimirro


Sorry, what do you mean by list? Name of the pieces? Composer names? Something else?


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

name the composers and name of works (when available)


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

cimirro said:


> name the composers and name of works (when available)


Manuscript No.1 - Mary Glenn / no title.
Manuscript No.2 - Not signed.
Manuscript No.3 - Wilfred Sanderson / Little Brown Owl.
Manuscript No.4 - Not signed.
Manuscript No.5 - L.Breilnon / Royalle Coi.
Manuscript No.6 - Not signed / or multiple composers.
Manuscript No.7 - W.Florence
Manuscript No.8 - number of different composers.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

At the moment I only have 1 more manuscript left to upload images of, however its a very big book of atleast 180+ pages and there all filled in, will take a very long time to take photos - rotate all of them and upload. Will do another time.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

I understand that these are unknown pieces of music?

Do you play these pieces?


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Razumovskymas said:


> I understand that these are unknown pieces of music?
> 
> Do you play these pieces?


Apart from the Harp Concerto by Krumpholtz which you can find on IMSLP, but no performances of, and there doesn't seem to be a full score ethier:
http://imslp.org/wiki/Harp_Concerto_No.5,_Op.7_(Krumpholz,_Jean-Baptiste)

That is the only "known" piece. The rest haven't been published as far as I know. If I could play Piano, I would give it a go since all the pieces are quite simple.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Manuscript No.9, a small 2 sided piece of old cardboard with pre-printed staves from the late 19th century, this short piece of music is a "Polka", otherwise known as a Czech dance, similar to the German dances which everyone knows - Chaccones, Gigues, Sarbandes, ect:


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Manuscript No.10, a very large book of dozens of tunes all composed for Piano and Voice, the book is dated April 30th 1838, and so the book will have it's 227th "birthday" the 30th of this month. There is 153 pages total, easily requiring over 100 photos of evey single page, so I will just upload the max limit of 5 for this post, will upload the rest of the images gradually over the next couple of days or so:


----------

